# Chevy 6.0 Vs ford 6.2



## bishopexpress (Aug 21, 2013)

In the market for a new truck. Always been a Chevy guy but the new fords are pretty nice. Wanted gas and was wondering if anybody was running these trucks and could tell me anything about them, like mileage and if you have any problems with them. Thanks


----------



## Charlie in TX (May 4, 2012)

I've had a couple 6.0s in 3/4 ton trucks 2wd. 2002 and 2003. Both were reliable trucks. Could squeeze 16 mpg on hwy. 11 around town. I had a 2007 3/4 ton Dodge with 5.7 gas 4wd. It did the same. I would expect the 6.2 to get the same mileage and be as reliable.


----------



## acoastalbender (Jul 16, 2011)

I was looking for a late model used 6.2 F250 or a 6.4 Dodge 2500 Hemi ... Ford came up 1st, I'm happy, the mpg's are about average only problem so far is a low tire pressure sensor in the dash won't go off and the 'fix' will take more time than I care to invest at this time ... (tires do not leak and are at factory specs) the Dodge has about 40 more hp and same on torque but this Ford I got is built well enough for what I need with the 6.2 V8 ...

.


----------



## paragod (Aug 25, 2006)

I just sold a 2015 2500HD 6.0 it was a slug! The Chevy 6.2 runs circles around the 6.0 both only get about 9to14 mpg If Ford's 6.2 runs as good and gets better MPG get it.


----------



## dk2429 (Mar 27, 2015)

Good luck killing a 6.0 GM gasser... Those are one of the best gasoline motors put inside of a truck in my opinion. You can't kill them


----------



## bishopexpress (Aug 21, 2013)

Thanks for the advice


----------



## WTN (May 21, 2004)

Had 2006 6.0 2500HD and currently have a 2012, both 4WD. No issues with either one. Mileage 12-14 but knew that going in. Wouldn't hesitate to buy another. No experience with the Ford gasser.


----------



## Rotella-T (Jul 25, 2016)

I drive the Ford but would just as soon have the Chevy if I didn't. The Ford is overhead cam and the Chevy is pushrod. Both are heavy duty cast iron block with aluminum heads. I'd rather buy more gas than mess with diesel. Also I think both are "regular" fuel injection unlike the GM 6.2 which is direct injection and aluminum block. So both are more primitive yet simpler and more durable and problem free.


----------



## GoneSouth (Jun 4, 2010)

I have a 2012 F250 6.2 gas. I get about 12.5 mpg overall. But I push it hard. I sometimes pull 14,000 lbs. I like the engine, I had diesels (7.3 to the new 6.7) and I would buy the 6.2 again. I am guessing the chevy will get about the same mileage and performance. The engine has been problem free. Only oil and filters.


----------



## bishopexpress (Aug 21, 2013)

Well I ended up with the f-350. Had a hard time tracking down a gas longbed. Just have about 1300 miles on it so far, and the mileage is starting to come up. Got 15 mpg on I 10 this morning running 75. The average between highway and sitting in traffic is around 12. It has plenty of power and rides pretty good. Thanks for the help


----------



## dk2429 (Mar 27, 2015)

bishopexpress said:


> Well I ended up with the f-350. Had a hard time tracking down a gas longbed. Just have about 1300 miles on it so far, and the mileage is starting to come up. Got 15 mpg on I 10 this morning running 75. The average between highway and sitting in traffic is around 12. It has plenty of power and rides pretty good. Thanks for the help


6.7?


----------



## bishopexpress (Aug 21, 2013)

6.2 gas


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 26, 2008)

My dad has an 02 2500hd with the 6.0. No engine issues at all. It only has like 105k, but still no issues. He keeps saying he wants to get something new, but won't pull the trigger on it.


----------



## dk2429 (Mar 27, 2015)

Chase4556 said:


> My dad has an 02 2500hd with the 6.0. No engine issues at all. It only has like 105k, but still no issues. He keeps saying he wants to get something new, but won't pull the trigger on it.


I don't blame him.. That 6.0 is probably the best gasser ever put in a pickup. You can't kill them!


----------

